# New SyX video - Serpent's Kiss



## Marko (Jul 29, 2007)

www.myspace.com/officialsymphonyx (and scroll down a bit)

It's cool and it's shot in Belgrade


----------



## Alpo (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool video.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 29, 2007)

Doesn't work here. 
Hopefully it'll appear on YouTube.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jul 29, 2007)

Great vid from a great band!
Here's to DT opening for SymX one day.


----------



## SeanC (Jul 29, 2007)

Splinterhead said:


> Great vid from a great band!
> Here's to DT opening for SymX one day.



+1  


Cool video. Was that Symphony X's first music video?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 29, 2007)

Interesting video. Would have been nice to get better shots of the band, though.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 30, 2007)

of Michael playing it mostly.. they always shoot him from above so you can't see he's fat..

Nobody cares if he's fat.. he fucking kicks gigantic ass! Show us them fingers


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 30, 2007)

Wiz said:


> of Michael playing it mostly.. they always shoot him from above so you can't see he's fat..
> 
> Nobody cares if he's fat.. he fucking kicks gigantic ass! Show us them fingers



Heh, never thought of it that way...

Yeah, but honestly, who gives a fuck what he looks like...he's one of the most unique and talented guitarists of our time


----------



## JKO (Jul 30, 2007)

That part when the choir enters about halfway in after the first guitar solo is just spine tingly-dingling.



</flanders>


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

Wiz said:


> Nobody cares if he's fat.. he fucking has a gigantic ass! Show us them sausage fingers





Disclaimer: I'm a huge fan of the new album.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Arivergandez (Aug 1, 2007)

Huh?

Its a vid about skiing?


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 1, 2007)

Here it is. Does anyone know why it was taken off of MySpace?


----------



## Thomas (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, that was pretty good. 
I was pleasantly surprised to see that no parts of the songs were cut out, unlike DT's Constant Motion. The setting was also pretty interesting and complimented the song very well.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 1, 2007)

MJR doesn't look as chunky in person as he does in pictures. I guess it's true that the camera adds some pounds. As far as the music is concerned, I wouldn't care if he was 800 lbs and had large pulsating growths all over is face...although that could actually be kinda cool in a video...wait, didn't Tool do that in one of theirs...


----------

